# التوصيل الصحيح للبطارية



## حمدان المغني (1 أغسطس 2011)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم 
وشهركم مبارك 


لدي بطاريتين 
الاولى 12فولت //// 50 امبير سوداء من النوع الجاف 

الثانية 12فولت //// 70 امبير 3k من النوع الذي بها سائل أسيت

سؤالي : هل بأمكاني توصيل هذه البطاريتين على التوازي الموجب مع الموجب والسالب مع السالب لكي احصل على بطارية بقوة 12فولت وبقوة 120 امبير ؟
بالرغم ان البطاريتين مختلفة بقوة الامبير ومختلفة الطراز ...

مع الشكر مقدماً


----------



## عايد البدري (1 أغسطس 2011)

التيار المار راح يكون حسب الحمل وبما ان الربط توازي يعني التيار المار 50 Ah والله اعلم


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

ربطك صحيح بس المشكة انه عندك بطارية جافة والاخرى سائلة واتصور هاي اشوية صعبة 
والسبب الثاني كل بطارية شكل في التيار


----------



## حمدان المغني (2 أغسطس 2011)

acer.7 قال:


> ربطك صحيح بس المشكة انه عندك بطارية جافة والاخرى سائلة واتصور هاي اشوية صعبة
> والسبب الثاني كل بطارية شكل في التيار




=====================
هل تعني ان اختلافهما بقوة الامبير يعني انه من الصعب ربطهما ببعضهما بالتوازي ؟؟

لكن الكثير من السائقين تسقط بطاريات سياراتهم فيضطروا بالاستعانة ببطاريات آخرين ويعملون اشتراك وتنجح العملية مستبعدين تماماً فكرة ان هذه لا تشبة او تساوي هذه ,, كيفما كانت قوة وشكل البطاريات يضعون الموجب مع الموجب والسالب مع السالب ويدور سلف المحرك فتنجح العملية 
فماذا الفرق بين توصيلهما في السيارة وتوصيلهما بالبيت بنفس الطريقة لتحويلهما الى 220 فولت بواسطة انفرتر حتى تطول الفترة ؟
ارجوا التوضيح مع الشكر .......


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أغسطس 2011)

اخى
التوصيل صحيح و مادامت البطاريتان قابلتان للشحن لا مشكلة إطلاقا سينقسم تيار الحمل بينهما بنسب تعتمد على خواص البطاريات - فقط من الأفضل شحنهما معا حتى تكون دوما نسبة شحن كل بطارية مكافئة للأخرى ، فلا تفرغ إحداهما فى الثانية عند التوصيل


رجاء الرجوع لقوانين أوم و كيرشوف


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يوفقكوا


----------



## م/فرج سالم (2 أغسطس 2011)

نعم التوصيل صحيح مئة بالمئة ولا توجد اى عائق حيث ان الموجب على الموجب والسالب على السالب
وشكرا


----------



## أبو العبد محيسن (2 أغسطس 2011)

الربط صحيح ويؤدي الغرض بشرط المحافظة على نفس الجهد في كلا البطاريتين


----------



## حمدان المغني (2 أغسطس 2011)

اشكر الجميع


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (13 أغسطس 2011)

حسب معلوماتي لايمكن ربط بطاريتان مختلفتان في التيار على التوازي لأن البطارية ذات التيار الأقل ستكون كحمل على البطارية ذات التيار الأعلى وسيؤدي ذلك إلى قصر عمر البطارية ذات التيار الأقل ، لأن البطارية وإن أهملنا مقاومتها الداخلية فإن لها مقامومة تختلف من بطارية إلى أخرى وهذا ما سيحصل عندك .
أما إذا كانت التيارات متسواية وكذلك الجهد فلن يؤثر كون البطاريات سائلة أم جافة أم الأثنان

وكلامك استعانة السواق ببطاريات الآخرين لتشغيل السيارة في الحالات الطارئة فهذا الشيء لا يستمر لفترة طويلة وانما للحظات فقط وهذا لن يضر .


----------



## حمدان المغني (11 فبراير 2012)

الشكر للجميع 

وخصوصاً الآخ/ الديلـــــــــــــــــــــمي 

كلامك منطقي 
بارك الله كم جميعاً


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

أنا من رأي أخي الكريم أشرف الدليمي


----------



## الرجل الصاعق (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدان المغني (14 فبراير 2012)

thanks 4 all


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية 

وشكراً للجميع على المعلومات القيمة​


----------

